# Any "Old Timers" still hanging around passion?



## taco (Dec 30, 2003)

It's been awhile.

I'm back living in Hawaii and still riding.

Aloha,

taco


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

What do you consider an "old timer?" I've been around these parts for a while . . .


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

I've been riding since Garth Brooks was a superstar and a Sony Trinitron was the tv to buy
and there were no terrorists to worry about and it was faster to get on a flight.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Zed's dead, baby.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

I still pop in. Since the late 90's when people could steal your handle and we had the I.P. police. 

For those who aren't aware, that "join date" to the left for many of the older folks is not correct. It is around that time when MTBR went through a major overhaul and you finally had to register. 

Crazy how long it's been.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Ska said:


> I still pop in. Since the late 90's when people could steel your handle and we had the I.P. police.
> 
> For those who aren't aware, that "join date" to the left for many of the older folks is not correct. It is around that time when MTBR went through a major overhaul and you finally had to register.
> 
> Crazy how long it's been.


Ska. Ska? Ska!

Pick it up, pick it up.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Picard still lurks about.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Most "old timers" become honorary members

There is even a forum for those that don't quit

Fifty+ Years Old - Mtbr.com


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Aspiring to become one.

-F


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I've been hanging around MTBR since 1997, I guess that makes me old. Doesn't mean I have to grow up though. The regional forums and many sub-forums took away the old feel of the small Passion crew. But I guess the site's continued popularity speaks for itself.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

The honorable judge DJ presiding.


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

Ive been lurking around these parts since about '02, not sure if that qualifies. I remember when Passion would provide at least one SOLID stoke per day.

Fleas was keeping it old school with his post about his dark morning ride a couple of days ago. Awesome!

Dan


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

"Old" is just a number.


----------



## CabezaShok (Oct 15, 2007)

my first passion post....BTW what is "passion"....is that a brand of cheap champagne? My first MTB was a midget Sting Ray, wher's my cookie


----------



## CabezaShok (Oct 15, 2007)

stochastic said:


> If you have to ask then you weren't around way back when...


 ya it was a joke dood...and now my last passion post....maybe


----------



## CabezaShok (Oct 15, 2007)

stochastic said:


> "joke" has a different meaning in the real world. "dood"


I can tell you're all out of passion stochastic.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Still alive and well.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes. Been around since the mid-nineties. 

Where do you live in Hawaii? We have ohana in Waimea on the Big Island who live near the entrance to the Parker Ranch. We'll be there right after Easter for a month.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Yep, been here since '96 or so. Met a bunch of you folks at Replay by the Bay. Living in Beirut now.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

First came here in '95 or so. mtbr Passion was the only forum, but there was also mtbr chat. The good ol' days of group rides, gatherings, stolen posts, Upie vs. PedalBoy flame wars, etc. I think a lot of old timers moved to the Book of Face.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Ska. Ska? Ska!......


Yep. That's me.

"Ska!" was my original handle (veterans with great memories will know why) but mtbr forced me to drop the "!" years later.

Still me though. Since '97 I think.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

On the Commuter beast...










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ahhh..Ska has a secret admirer from afar.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm old-ish... relatively new to mtb-ing... although the same stoke I had as a 7 year old on my HMX-600, still flows through my soul ^^ 

Watched Mr. C. Keene yesterday & his statement that riding is the fountain of youth (you get to feel like a kid again) rings true in my old-ish (getting larger) ears.

The stoke just continues to increase... Sunday was racing in a 4 person team during a 10 hour event... I wanted to go riding the next day! (Had to travel)

A 55 year old team mate, went to a near by demo day (day after race), and he was sharing the stoke ^^ via txt.

Another team mate (who didn't have his family w/ him) pulled off to the side of the road (day after race), found a trail and went for a 24 km ride.

Final team mate who is a couple years younger than I, exclaimed after his 3rd lap that he would never do this (race) again!! I'll be entering him (+father-in-law & cousin-in-law), in an event early next year.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Anyone here remember the Waterdown Ride?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

pablum police said:


> You completely missed the point, and the context, of this thread.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X using Tapatalk


Meh   

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

itsdoable said:


> Anyone here remember the Waterdown Ride?


i remember it, but I wasn't there. It was the first mtbr gathering.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

Real old timers go back beyond this forum. The rest of you are newbies.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah, been around MTBing since the 1980's, and in these forums since about 2005.....if I'm not here or on two 29er wheels, then I'm on my feet with a backpack on........


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

you might be an ol' timer if any of this is familiar...

pete j.d. lidarman *rt* drewpy ken in kc celly glenzx


----------



## StriderKid (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm young myself, but my father is sixty and is still riding with me. He originally started out riding the dirt bike trails on a cruiser as a kid with friends, pretending their bicycles were motorcycles. He kept doing it as training for road cycling as he got older, and watched as his buddies all got on dirt bikes, and crashed them and injured themselves, and never got on the dirt bikes himself. He took a break from it for awhile, but got back into it in the early 80s and has been mountain biking ever since.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

jl said:


> you might be an ol' timer if any of this is familiar...
> 
> pete j.d. lidarman *rt* drewpy ken in kc celly glenzx


Real old timers are not from this forum.. or any forum. Because they did not exist. But thanks for the reminder of the GA's.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

itsdoable said:


> Anyone here remember the Waterdown Ride?


I've been here since '96 and I just hit my mid 40's. I remember when that Waterdown gathering was published in a mag that was passed around Chet Peach's house during the first Fruita Gathering. I also went to the first September by the Sound. I also hosted a lot of those people passing through Oregon back then. LeeL and Brodiegirl. Glittermyn...

Tech Talk is dead! Long live Tech Talk!

ETA I would love to be able to read Parkmeister's account of the Fruita Gathering again, along with the pics in that thread.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

stochastic said:


> PSA: Unless you recognize this and used it then you're not understanding the gist of this thread.
> 
> View attachment 1102035


The Flame Wars. Celly vs. The unpolitically correct canuck AKA UPCC AKA Deeight. And Pedalboy...LOL


----------



## ksechler (Nov 8, 2004)

I've been around since '97. I pop in from time to time, but I wasn't one of the "cool kids". 
I couldn't remember my password to reply - dumb luck helped me remember.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

stochastic said:


> PSA: Unless you recognize this and used it then you're not understanding the gist of this thread.
> 
> View attachment 1102035


I recognize it, does that make me in with the click?


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

While I recognize a lot of the names above, I don't recognize the format. I joined when Dalerider died if anyone remembers the date. I do remember posting about buying my dream bike (GT Zaskar) for my 50th birthday a year early so that would be at least 1998. I was probably posting stuff on my Avalanche at least a year earlier. Went to a bunch of "gatherings" at Mt. Snow somewhere around that time too.

Doesn't matter. Now I'm really facing age and still ride about 100 days a year only I try to do less stupid things.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

Rev Bubba said:


> I do remember posting about buying my dream bike (GT Zaskar) for my 50th birthday a year early so that would be at least 1998.
> Doesn't matter. Now I'm really facing age and still ride about 100 days a year only I try to do less stupid things.


I'm not old and not one of the old timers. I did just turn 59yrs and that last sentence hit a nerve. I've been thinking lately about how hard I should be pushing my skills. Actually I've been wondering how much I should back off from the edge of control. Things go wrong so quickly when you get the bike up to speed. Last Sat. I felt the front push out a little while leaned into a tight fast curve. Right then I was going by a tree on the inside and if I'd lost the front I probably would have done a face-plant on that pine. It wasn't enough to get me to slow down that day, but I've thought about it a bit this week. I like riding along at 60% well enough, but it's just not the same as pushing it.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

40 years ago last week I organized a downhill race for my friends on our modified "klunkers." That became the Repack Downhill, the first "mountain bike" race of any kind.

Couple of years later my friend Gary Fisher and I rented a garage to build bikes in. We called our two-man company "MountainBikes," and we figured we could probably sell 20 or 30 of our bikes every year.

I'm beyond "old skool." My friends and I built the Old Skool that the other old skoolers attended.


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

Rev Bubba said:


> I don't recognize the format. I joined when Dalerider died if anyone remembers the date.
> 
> Doesn't matter. Now I'm really facing age and still ride about 100 days a year only I try to do less stupid things.


I remember that vividly, it was shocking that someone I hadn't met in person still felt like a loss. And wasn't it you who posted about surviving the 9-11 Attacks?


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm 67. All I can say is slowing down is not an instant change. It just happens over the decades - naturally for the most part. 

I still crash and did a great OTB earlier this season but sometimes I get off and walk so I'll be able to walk later. I've been retired for over 5 years traveling the world and the thought of what my wife would do to me if I screwed up a trip because I crashed also helps keep things in order.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes, that was me. Do you remember when Dalerider died? Anyone?


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

That used to make Chef jealous.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Ska said:


> I still pop in. Since the late 90's when people could steal your handle and we had the I.P. police.
> 
> For those who aren't aware, that "join date" to the left for many of the older folks is not correct. It is around that time when MTBR went through a major overhaul and you finally had to register.
> 
> Crazy how long it's been.


Yeah, I remember that. Had been a member some time before my 2003 listed member date. I remember the overhaul and my old account got wiped out. Took me a while to get around to re-registering.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Repack Rider said:


> 40 years ago last week I organized a downhill race for my friends on our modified "klunkers." That became the Repack Downhill, the first "mountain bike" race of any kind.
> 
> Couple of years later my friend Gary Fisher and I rented a garage to build bikes in. We called our two-man company "MountainBikes," and we figured we could probably sell 20 or 30 of our bikes every year.
> 
> I'm beyond "old skool." My friends and I built the Old Skool that the other old skoolers attended.


Awesome! ^

Hello is anybody listening? Repack was there when this sport that you all love and some of your wives hate.  Hopefully they love as well. Let's give Repack the respect he deserves.

Seriously!

I'm amazed at the very few that have gave him kudos for the tracks he's fore fathered for us. Our sport wouldn't be where it is today without pioneers like him.

I remember a time when he was deep into this around 1978 - 1980. My sister was dating a guy who bought one of the first mountain bikes called a Breezer. Have you been paying attention? That's One of Repacks friends and a BIG TIME pioneer of the sport. I rode that SS / one speed beach cruiser style bike with the balloon tires back in the day. Yes one of the first, what we now call mountain bikes.

Having grown up in a motocross/ dirt bike family in the 1970's. And having rode Swhwinn Stingrays and alike on dirt trails throughout the 70's. I hopped on this new 1978 -1980 Breezer SS with balloon tires and was amazed at what it could do in comparison.

Let's all give a shout out to Repack for being there and involved in the sport we now have all become addicted to.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> Yes, that was me. Do you remember when Dalerider died? Anyone?


hi Rev, how's it going? Mike T (remember him?) Has a tribute to DaleRider1, Chris Cannon, on his website In Memory of DaleRider1 There are some good mtb Passion memories there too.


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

I see that ZignZag posed MikeT's memorial. I found this as well on the current boards..
http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/dalerider-day-72316.html

So it was Jan 14, 2000.

I remember the 9-11 attacks and checking the board and reading that you had made it out and well, feeling relief. Happy to hear that one of my favorite members was ok. Your "old school" written ride reports had always been one of my favorites.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

stochastic said:


> Of course I remember when he passed. Just like I remember your bromance with Fred3.





Rev Bubba said:


> That used to make Chef jealous.


That's some funny sh!t right there.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

jim c said:


> I'm not old and not one of the old timers. I did just turn 59yrs and that last sentence hit a nerve. I've been thinking lately about how hard I should be pushing my skills. Actually I've been wondering how much I should back off from the edge of control. Things go wrong so quickly when you get the bike up to speed. Last Sat. I felt the front push out a little while leaned into a tight fast curve. Right then I was going by a tree on the inside and if I'd lost the front I probably would have done a face-plant on that pine. It wasn't enough to get me to slow down that day, but I've thought about it a bit this week. I like riding along at 60% well enough, but it's just not the same as pushing it.


The original Jim C was from Vancouver and riding the north shore 10 years ago at age 59, so you must not be him. He is still riding at a high standard, i think. K'endo, where are ya? I know Jim just had some health issues, how's he doing?


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Joined in '99, but I don't remember my first handle before the brutal purge...Anyone remember CarbonLord from the classifieds?


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

Not that old, but on MTBR from 1995. I learned about riding at Skegg's even before setting foot in the SF Bay Area when moving from NYC in Dec 1995.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I found mtbr a few years before the changeover. Didn't post much back then. Mostly just lurked. I've tried searching those old archives to try to find my login, but it's a futile effort, considering how infrequently I posted and the somewhat random intervals of the archiving.

I remember most of the stuff being discussed now, not because I was in attendance, but rather I remember the stories told. I am pretty sure the Waterdown gathering was before my time, but I do remember when the various gatherings were getting pretty popular.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I've been on here since 2000', mostly lurking as you can tell by my post count.ut:

I gotta get a life.  

I've been around mountain biking since 1990 or thereabouts.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Zignzag said:


> hi Rev, how's it going? Mike T (remember him?) Has a tribute to DaleRider1, Chris Cannon, on his website In Memory of DaleRider1 There are some good mtb Passion memories there too.


I remember Mike T, and the Magura Cult Members. I still have my MCM top cap. Back before discs, Magura rim brakes were the most powerful brake set up available. I never leave well enough alone and had Mike send me some trials cylinders and Altek lever blades. Those along with ceramic rim and pads...


----------



## ET_SoCal (Jul 1, 2003)

New job keeps me busy, time I have left 4 myself is to ride the new bike 



rideit said:


> ... before the brutal purge...


Yeah, what year was that? Think I joined late 90's...


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Do you remember when no one could post pics, vids etc at MountainBikeReview.com?
There was just a lot of crazy numbers and letters around here. 
Some have indeed been here longer than their join dates. 

Pepperidge Farms remembers.


----------



## rideorglide (Jun 5, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've been on here since 2000', mostly lurking as you can tell by my post count.ut:
> 
> I gotta get a life.
> 
> I've been around mountain biking since 1990 or thereabouts.


I can't remember, but that happens when you get older. But my avatar or whatever it is said I joined here in 2004. So sort of an old timer I guess.

Still riding the same bike from y2k, same frame but mostly new or replaced parts except for the back wheel and back brakes, lol.

Upgrading a blah day with MTB and Beer


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

This here HTML site is much better than alt.mountain-bike or rec.bicycles.off-road.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rideorglide said:


> I can't remember, but that happens when you get older. But my avatar or whatever it is said I joined here in 2004. So sort of an old timer I guess.
> 
> Still riding the same bike from y2k, same frame but mostly new or replaced parts except for the back wheel and back brakes, lol.
> 
> Upgrading a blah day with MTB and Beer


That linky no worky.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I was SuperClyde back in the 90's, but didn't post much and was never one of the cool kids. Looks like someone else has the handle now.

It was an interesting time on the interwebs back then. Trolls were not so easily exposed, and Pete could fill the livewell pretty quickly.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

jl said:


> you might be an ol' timer if any of this is familiar...
> 
> pete j.d. lidarman *rt* drewpy ken in kc celly glenzx


Charlie America, Chewie, Fast Eddie, Parkmeister, Nosegoblin, Sabine, Underdog ... where are these folks now?


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

I had forgotten about the old days. I had joined likely around 99 when I was first bitten by the but. Ripe age of 13 (YOUNGIN!) With all the enthusiasm of a 13yo that was ready to take on the world. I remember seeing dalerider's postings, Chewie! underdog and such. Dalerider I remember seeing a lot from. I had stopped visiting the forum before he had passed, as I remember the forum not being all to well off with the issues it had. I came back a couple years later and had learned of dalerider. I've been on/off again for years and lurking just the same. I have no idea, unfortunately, of what my original handle ever was, I have also changed it a couple times since to what I have now. Not truly an oldie, but I remember.


----------



## cabinfever (Feb 6, 2008)

Been here since 2000. Bought my first bike off the classifieds on here. Changed my life, have more "passion" for riding now more than ever. Learned so much and traveled to so many places based on what I saw here. I still kinda miss Pete...lol


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

yeah some of us old (to MTBR) are still lurking about. OC seems to be my go-to as of late.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

stochastic said:


> oh, he's out there. Believe me.


 mtb ynp!


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I rode my Alpinestars with Noleen crosslink fork on Thanksgiving and it was a glorious twitchy ride.


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

I read a LOT on here in the mid-ish 90s. I was about 99% lurker back then. I took a mountain biking and MTBR hiatus around 2000-ish. Evidently I "joined" again in 2006, but have been around it seems like forever.

I'm definitely NOT an Old Timer and I have certainly benefitted from more than I have contributed to this forum. To the true Old Timers, thanks for making this sport and this forum great!

(53 years young)


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Been on MTBR for 10 years since 2006 enjoying top quality mountain biking content - even some great flame wars and memorable discussions of Walmart bikes and tire sizes.. Almost brings a tear to my eyes.


----------



## Solo-Rider (Sep 15, 2013)

Opps. I have been only around since 2007. On and off but under a different username.


----------



## bugaroo (Jan 23, 2004)

Charlie married another poster. They still ride. Chewie, he's like from 20 years ago. I believe fast Eddie still rides but have not seen him for 15 years or so.


----------



## bugaroo (Jan 23, 2004)

I do. I recall him holding a picture of a yellow bike above his head.


----------



## bugaroo (Jan 23, 2004)

I forgot about Celly! That's going way back.


----------



## bugaroo (Jan 23, 2004)

Anybody remember the MTBR chat room? 
I was one of the people that arranged the first AZ Spring Flings in 2000, back when Passion was MTBR's only forum. We hosted roughly 150 MTBR members to enjoy fun in the sun. Back then it seemed like a majority of this community attended the event. The "Fling" was loosely a result of a Bike Magazine article called "the gathering"
I still visit the site almost daily, rarely ever post though.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

started lurking @ 91 or 92...those pre win95 computers really sucked ass, but I do miss how all the sweet ride photo's would actually pop up after servers were done crashing, cool stories


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*Who?*

Hey - I resemble this remark 

(see below)


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

jl said:


> you might be an ol' timer if any of this is familiar...
> 
> pete j.d. lidarman *rt* drewpy ken in kc celly glenzx


jl! What's up!

Wait - I'm so old I forgot how to "reply with quote".

I'm reigniting the stoke... crawling out of a long tiring slumber and bought a new fangled bike and everything! I'm mainly lurking on the plus tires, MA, and Santa Cruz boards, but look forward to some glenzx v2.0 Passion.

This site was a blast for me in the very early 2000's - and I've maintained some of the friendships the whole time. I just need to (re) lose about 30 pounds, which is much harder than it was 12-13 years ago, when I first hit the 100 pounds lost 'mark'.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

glenzx said:


> jl! What's up!
> 
> Wait - I'm so old I forgot how to "reply with quote".
> 
> I'm reigniting the stoke... crawling out of a long tiring slumber and bought a new fangled bike and everything! I'm mainly lurking on the plus tires, MA, and Santa Cruz boards, but look forward to some glenzx v2.0 Passion.


Hey Glen! You are in MA now? I figured you'd be in Santa Fe for life. Let me know if you get up to the White Mountains. I am still in North Conway and would be glad to return the tour.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Does Shiggy still frequent this haunt?


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

dirt farmer said:


> Does Shiggy still frequent this haunt?


Not that I'm aware of.

Sent from the UnderWorld via Nexus 6P ?


----------



## bugaroo (Jan 23, 2004)

The four pound burrito did me in. Milagrosa did too. Damn I look young! What year was that?


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

bugaroo said:


> Anybody remember the MTBR chat room?
> I was one of the people that arranged the first AZ Spring Flings in 2000, back when Passion was MTBR's only forum. We hosted roughly 150 MTBR members to enjoy fun in the sun. Back then it seemed like a majority of this community attended the event. The "Fling" was loosely a result of a Bike Magazine article called "the gathering"
> I still visit the site almost daily, rarely ever post though.


I remember Chat. Met several real life women on there.

You could teleport people to web sites by typing a URL, like @nus.com.

the Nor Cal forum has a lot of the mtb Passion old timers, but a lot went to Facebook.

The Spring Fling gatherings were epic,as were the May By The Bays. The highlight of the MBTB gatherings was always the Boggs Demo Forrest campout and rides. Boggs was destroyed by fire last year, and no one's organised an alternative. :+(


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

radair said:


> Hey Glen! You are in MA now? I figured you'd be in Santa Fe for life. Let me know if you get up to the White Mountains. I am still in North Conway and would be glad to return the tour.


Kid and family drove us back east. Snow and dirt adventures died out for a while, but of course! A good friend / local riding buddy has a 1/2 brother in your neighborhood, so I will holler when heading up next! Hope all is well old buddy!


----------



## MTK (Feb 18, 2004)

*Vlad,what are you doing in Beirut?*



Vlad said:


> Yep, been here since '96 or so. Met a bunch of you folks at Replay by the Bay. Living in Beirut now.


That is where I was born. Alot of danger there. I know your handle. I did not reply much to your post's, but always read. Peace.

MTK{member and Lurker since 1996}


----------



## Stine (Jan 29, 2004)

No. 😊


----------



## bugaroo (Jan 23, 2004)

Chet Peach? Who is Chet Peach?


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

First post here for a whiiiile... Took a leave of absence, but not much has changed. Turned 60 in the meantime, so I am an old timer, but I also got my first 27.5 and have tweaked it to suit me in the last week. I was out last evening checking out the new rear shock on it and had a flashback to being a kid and playing around on my bike after school in the evening, not wanting to go home but darkness forcing me  That is passion! 
I was rolling at speed down dirt tracks on the hills in England in the 60s, so I guess this is a lifelong passion...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I missed out on the early generation of MTBR, but have been here since the days of AnthonyS / Singlespeeder passion posts, jl "year in review" posts, and regional gatherings. I didn't find this place until 20 years into my mountain biking adventure.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Good to see you back rockerc.


----------



## Teach (Mar 3, 2005)

Use to go by MiGuEl. Started sometime around 1997'ish but just browse from time to time. Remember Fred, Chef, Mtbgirl from Idaho, and a slew of others from the Bromont trip. Great time with a lot of great people.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Teach said:


> Use to go by MiGuEl. Started sometime around 1997'ish but just browse from time to time. Remember Fred, Chef, Mtbgirl from Idaho, and a slew of others from the Bromont trip. Great time with a lot of great people.


I always wondered what happened with mtbgirl and bikerbonnie.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

I had to post to see what my join date was. I've been around a while and just turned 42 friday. Started riding in 1989 or so.


----------



## rideorglide (Jun 5, 2004)

I guess I'm an old timer, 56, been riding more road for convenience mostly, but still ride the dirt when the trails call, which they did this past weekend.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I think I first got on this site around 1995-1996. Used it regularly up until 2003-2004. For some reason it shows that I've been a member only since 2006.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

taco said:


> It's been awhile.
> 
> I'm back living in Hawaii and still riding.
> 
> ...


I've been around for a while. How is the riding in Hawaii?


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Goodbye Passion.

Well it is time for me to say goodbye. I have been hanging out here for a while, but will no longer be an active participant for a while. I won't lurk on occasions, or ask about rides if I go somewhere. But passion has just not worked out for me. People are so dang mean! For the most part I have been let down. Maybe I underestimated the population of passion. Don't get me wrong, I have gained some useful information from this site (mostly about fetish sites, collecting belly button lint, and competitive felching). But there is a core group that think they are so cool (you know who you are, the damn midget mafia). It's to bad that a couple of people can ruin a site, thinking that it exist for their own amusement. I received a lot of support, via e-mail, fax, instant messaging, certified mail, and carrier pidgeon from different people during some pretty heated flame wars. But all in all I don't believe that I made any friends in passion. That really upsets me because Passion is the most important thing in my life. That's to bad, I came here looking for mtn. bikers with a common intrest, but found a bunch of people who believe that their sole purpose was to be smartasses. Like that ******* Jive and his boy-toy Chip. People make character assumptions based on a post in a thread. I realize that I brought some of this on myself (especially with my deep knowledge concerning the interaction of saran wrap, crisco, and maraschino cherries), but I also know that I am a much better person than some of you think. Stuart Smalley says I am so it must be true! A lot of people have made assumptions about me that were completely wrong. I might meet some of you in the future, and you will be very surprised b/c I am not the person that you think I am. I am much more irreverent in addition to having six toes on my right foot. 

Adios Passion. I'll just paddle myself off into the Sunrise.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

Zonic Man! 
Lard of the dance! Lard of the dance!!!


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

itsdoable said:


> Anyone here remember the Waterdown Ride?


Remember it? I was there. Big Dave was the organizer and all the major players at MTBR at the time were there - Celly, Dalerider, Brad Trent, Cathy Trent, Mary Ann, Maryann, Spike, Deadly Tedly, Shiva, LoFe and Hammer Ann, Anark and about 20 others whose names that aren't coming to me at the moment. It was the best of times.

Celly and Spike met there and they're still married with a son Chris, named after the late great Dalerider who passed away at age 50 while out riding in 2000. He drove there with Spike - her from Milwaukee (I think) and him from Davenport Iowa. Celly drove from Calgary AB.

There was the big Brad Trent photoshoot in the woods (where someone called the cops on us). I still have a full set of the Brad Trent pro B&W photos.

That Gathering was followed up with -
LeeL's Whistler BC (hmm which was first? It or Waterdown?) 
Jim Thorpe PA.
Bromont Quebec x2.
I was at all those. Then they switched to western USA and I stopped attending.

I'm still riding but I returned to my road-riding roots about 10-12 years ago. Been here since '97 but rarely view anything but the Wheels section anymore. Dunno why I came here today.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Mike T. said:


> Remember it? I was there. Big Dave was the organizer and all the major players at MTBR at the time were there - Celly, Dalerider, Brad Trent, Cathy Trent, Mary Ann, Maryann, Spike, Deadly Tedly, Shiva, LoFe and Hammer Ann, Anark and about 20 others whose names that aren't coming to me at the moment. It was the best of times.
> 
> Celly and Spike met there and they're still married with a son Chris, named after the late great Dalerider who passed away at age 50 while out riding in 2000. He drove there with Spike - her from Milwaukee (I think) and him from Davenport Iowa. Celly drove from Calgary AB.
> 
> ...


I still have some Altek Magura lever blades and master cylinders I got from you about 20 years ago. And my MCM top cap.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Vader said:


> I still have some Altek Magura lever blades and master cylinders I got from you about 20 years ago. And my MCM top cap.


Oh wow! Those were the good ol' days! I still have some Magura Cult friends - mostly through Facebook anymore. I still e-mail with Thorsten once in a while and I was messaging Magura USA's tech guy Jude Monica recently.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

oops. nothing to see here...


----------



## Xaero (Mar 18, 2006)

When i first posted here, i always thought that WCH and SMT were brothers.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

You know who knew a lot about the sport? Speedub.nate and bikinfoolferlife. 

Are those cats still around?


----------



## mtpisgah (Jan 12, 2004)

I was on the first board and had to reregister in 2004. I have been absent from the board for about ten years, still riding but just not hanging out on boards much. Now that my life has calmed down some I plan to ride more and possibly hang out here a bit more. It is good to be social.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

I've been around a while, as my grey hair reminds me. Where's Waldo (Vandeman)????


----------



## YOUR HONOR (Jan 30, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> I missed out on the early generation of MTBR, but have been here since the days of AnthonyS / Singlespeeder passion posts, jl "year in review" posts, and regional gatherings. I didn't find this place until 20 years into my mountain biking adventure.


AnthonyS, what a photographer. Loved viewing his photos. Gone so early.


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

YOUR HONOR said:


> AnthonyS, what a photographer. Loved viewing his photos. Gone so early.


Yeah, I was around as a lurker during the Anthony Sloan days. I was really surprised at how Anthony's passing affected me - someone I didn't personally know but somehow felt close to.

Dan


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

bugaroo said:


> Charlie married another poster. They still ride. Chewie, he's like from 20 years ago. I believe fast Eddie still rides but have not seen him for 15 years or so.


I see Fast Ed every couple of years, but not sure what he's been up to lately.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Stine said:


> No. 


Wow!

Sup, grrlll?


----------



## EJP (Apr 30, 2007)

Danimal said:


> Yeah, I was around as a lurker during the Anthony Sloan days. I was really surprised at how Anthony's passing affected me - someone I didn't personally know but somehow felt close to.
> 
> Dan


Hmph. Can't believe it was 8 years ago Sunday. I usually associate it with CU's graduation, but that's late this year. Must be time to go to Moab. I see Lidarman IRL several times a year and ran into Ice Geek skiing at Loveland a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

He's on FB a lot.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Anybody remember AK Ken? Always posting great photography of Alaska. Loved seeing his posts.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2017)

Fiskare said:


> Real old timers go back beyond this forum. The rest of you are newbies.


 Been around trails longer than the internet, longer than the mountain bike, longer than the 6-speed rear cluster. First off-road bike was a Schwinn Typhoon with parts cobbled together from a Rampar R9 and Schwinn Varsity. Before "cruiser" tires were widely available, we used to get Carlisle 2.25 balloon tires and thought we were pretty bad ass.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Does riding a Schwinn cruiser transformed into a large wheel balloon tired Stingray. And ridden on motorcycle trails in the late 60's early 70's count?


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Vader said:


> I remember Mike T, and the Magura Cult Members. I still have my MCM top cap. Back before discs, Magura rim brakes were the most powerful brake set up available. I never leave well enough alone and had Mike send me some trials cylinders and Altek lever blades. Those along with ceramic rim and pads...


I remember it all well. The Magura Cult days were the best and I'm still in touch with some of the old members even though my Cult site has been gone for maybe 10 years. I'm still in touch with Thorsten and Jude Monica.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Anybody remember AK Ken? Always posting great photography of Alaska. Loved seeing his posts.


Absolutely! He's been CO Ken for maybe 4 years - he retired, left AK and moved down south to his winter home in Moab UT and then to CO where he now is. I talk to him daily and he sends me many links to interesting stories in the Alaska Daily news. I still have a big file folder of his great AK photos.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mike T. said:


> Absolutely! He's been CO Ken for maybe 4 years - he retired, left AK and moved down south to his winter home in Moab UT and then to CO where he now is. I talk to him daily and he sends me many links to interesting stories in the Alaska Daily news. I still have a big file folder of his great AK photos.


Awesome! Good to hear he's doing well. Thanks for the response.


----------

